# Black bras, size 38.



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

A Chinese guy goes into a Jewish-owned establishment to buy black bras, size 38. The Jewish store keeper, known for his skills as a businessman, says that black bras are rare and that he is finding it very difficult to buy them from his suppliers. Therefore he has to charge $50.00 for them.

The Chinese guy buys 25 pairs. 

He returns a few days later and this time orders fifty. 

The Jewish owner tells him that they have become even harder to get and charges him $60.00 each.

The Chinese guy returns a month later and buys the store's remaining stock of 50, and this time for $75.00 each.

The Jewish owner is somewhat puzzled by the large demand for black size 38 bras and asks the Chinese guy, "...please tell me - What do you do with all these black bras?"

The Chinese guy answers: "I cut them in half and sell them as skull caps to you Jews for $200.00 each."


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nice one


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I bet they look a right tit wearing one :roll:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

spykal said:


> I bet they look a right tit wearing one :roll:


.......... or left!


----------

